# Webber has offer from Olympiacos of Greece



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3040997


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Webber also spoke over the summer with the Dallas Mavericks, who believed he would be a good fit for their system. But the Mavs failed to hear anything resembling a commitment from Webber (or from P.J. Brown), and they've let Webber drop off their radar -- at least for the time being.


Frankly, I am *NOT* happy.....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

go over seas Webber...please...please...*please...*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> go over seas Webber...please...please...*please...*


I guess I agree - it would let the Mavs off the hook if he didn't hurt us directly or indirectly (in the standings).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's backing up Dirk? lol...

Fazekas (tall stiff white boy)? Bass (not good enough for NOH)?

Seriously, just tell me who Dirk's backup's going to be if CWebb is not your choice.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Who's backing up Dirk? lol...
> 
> Fazekas (tall stiff white boy)? Bass (not good enough for NOH)?
> 
> Seriously, just tell me who Dirk's backup's going to be if CWebb is not your choice.


I watched about 30 of his games in Philly...he is done...he would bog us down so bad and hes only useful if he has the rock in the perimeter...he has absolutely no jumping ability...he's playing not to get hurt...

I'd rather Dirk play 48 minutes a game then have to realize in some clutch moment that C. Webb is taking another ill advised 20 footer but this time for us...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...another ill advised 20 footer...


Well, the whole idea of cutting ties with Croshere and going another direction was to quit trying to find another Dirk Jr. Hopefully, whoever they plug in there will be a strong rebounder - not the jump shooter we're used to seeing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who's backing up Dirk? lol...
> 
> Fazekas (tall stiff white boy)? Bass (not good enough for NOH)?
> 
> Seriously, just tell me who Dirk's backup's going to be if CWebb is not your choice.


AJ has said that Bass will be first backup, but I wouldn't mind someone else either.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd rather have someone developed to back up Dirk. I mean... someone who's actually proven they are a good player. You know?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> I'd rather have someone developed to back up Dirk. I mean... someone who's actually proven they are a good player. You know?


Not cheap (or easy to get). Anybody like that's probably starting already, but I think they're doing the right thing going away from the Dirk-type, and giving a different look to the lineup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Webber is better than any of the big men on your bench. For 10 or so minutes a game, I dont see why he couldn't help you. Remember he did a pretty good job playing with the Pistons as a starter last season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he should be a candidate anymore after seriously considering an offer to play in Greece. I mean he still gets paid huge bucks by the Sixers, money should not be a problem, but he doesn't seem to have the swagger to compete for a championship.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> Not cheap (or easy to get). Anybody like that's probably starting already, but I think they're doing the right thing going away from the Dirk-type, and giving a different look to the lineup.


Definitely, Im tired of seeing slow white guys who cant play defense backing up Dirk. Not trying to be discriminatory or anything but... Croshere and KVH fall into that category.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

One thing I didn't consider until now is with all the positives they're saying about E. Jones and Hassell (strong leadership - not to mention Stack), the signing of Webber could throw a headcase into what would otherwise be a good situation.

He has been known as a nut job in the past. :raised_ey


----------

